# Furry dollmaker results



## Nikora Kurosaka (Sep 22, 2013)

While it isn't a hand-drawn image, I wanted to show this off to you guys. Check out my picture album if u like this one and would like to see more


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 24, 2013)

Seeing as this isn't artwork by you, it doesn't belong in the art section. If you want to make a thread about the dollmaker you made this with, you can do that in Miscellaneous Discussion or Silliness.


----------

